

Y Combinator's Paul Graham: Dot-Com Bubble Was "Dumb Leading the Dumb" - rhartsock
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/02/17/businessinsider-y-combinators-paul-graham-dot-com-bubble-was-dumb-leading-the-dumb-2011-2.DTL

======
trotsky
If you're sitting on a large chunk of a commodity (early stage equity) you're
unlikely to go around saying that it costs too much.

------
c2
Interesting that a whole sfgate article came out of a single comment on this
site.

------
kirpekar
News outlets have been picking up from HN very fast indeed.

------
bpeters
If there even was a bubble occurring it is only in the seed funding stage and
not the IPO/late VC stage which ended up affecting much more than just
entrepreneurs and investors.

The amount of money being invested/risked is much less than it was back in the
90s, and as Paul remarked the quality of entrepreneurs and investors is much
better. Most likely lessons learned from the 90s

~~~
rhartsock
Not to mention there is much more of a precedence to have business models now
than there was back in the 90's. That's not to say everyone has one (ahem,
Twitter) but it's better than just an idea on a napkin in 1999.

------
krakensden
Or at the very least, the unscrupulous leading the dumb.

